# Alternative Iframe (Probleme mit Safari)



## =fire= (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine alternative zum Iframe? Ich habe probleme mit dem Iframe, da Safari die Session im iframe immer verliert. Für IE gibts da ja den P3P Header, aber für Safari gibt es keine Lösung.


```
header('P3P: CP="IDC DSP COR CURa ADMa OUR IND PHY ONL COM STA"');
```

Gibt es eine Alternative zum Iframe oder eine Lösung für das Safariproblem?

Viele Grüße =fire=


----------



## Koluth (15. September 2012)

Sind Iframes nicht aus Seogründen ziemlich out? Also ich dachte, man würde deswegen scrollbare Divs nehmen.


----------



## =fire= (17. September 2012)

Hallo,

aber wie bekomme ich dynamische Inhalte wie PHP Seiten in die Divs****

Mfg


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (24. September 2012)

Wieso sollten dynamische PHP-Seiten nicht mit 
	
	
	



```
<php
  include(".....");
?>
```
 einfügbar sein?

Oder willst du externe Webseiten auf deiner Webseite einbinden?


----------



## =fire= (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

das sind externe Seiten.

MFG


----------

